# Can this mean twins?



## Natnee

So I got a bfp last Monday, 2 days before af was due and I was stunned and amazed at how dark the test line was, and it came up immediately the pee went through the test. I've never had tests come up this dark at any stage I've tested before, and I've done a fair few over the last couple of years. This mornings was even darker and has almost leached the dye from the control line. I'm 4+5 today. So my question is, is this an indication of twins? 



This mornings test is on the right.


----------



## sarah0108

I can't be sure exactly but with my singletons and my twins my first pregnancy test was always super dark straight away, so I would lean towards no, may not mean twins.


----------



## messica

How light or dark a test isn't an indicator. Hcg levels in the blood can vary greatly with a singleton or multiples :flower:


----------



## HappiestMom

I would say earlier positive.. not how dark... My single LO I got faintest faintest positive at 11dpo but my positive with my twins was at like 7-8dpo ..twice the baby twice the hcg earlier positive but good luck either way!!! Keep us updated!! &#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533; oh and my 11dpo bloods were 17 with LO and 54 with the twins!!!!


----------



## Natnee

Thanks for the replies! It's just so unusual for me to get SUCH a dark line, I've never ever got it this dark even when I've gone on testing for a while. I don't know how many dpo I am as not been using opks. There's no twins in my family but I am 40 so I know age can increase the odds a bit. I've got a private scan on 30th December so I guess I'll find out then!


----------



## xmummyxx

could be how exciting those are dark lines


----------



## Twinmum87

I thought this with my singleton. Having already had fraternal twins I knew multiples was a definite possibility. I started feeling nausious on day 19 of my cycle. By day 21 is was full on morning sickness and other symptoms. I tested with afternoon pee too and the positive test line came up as dark as it possibly could before the pee even soaked fully thru the control window. It was a wait 3 minutes test. Symptoms just kept getting stronger. I got put forwards 12 days at my dating scan meaning I had actually ovulated and conceived about the second day of my cycle. My periods were very short and light at that point. I would bleed for 24 hours then pretty much just spotting on and off for a few days. Sometimes get another very very light bit of bleeding for an hour or so. So I recon I ovulated as soon as that first day of bleeding ended and caught from sperm there from dtd right before period started! I had done OPK's from cd7 and all of them were completely negative so I know I did not ovulate mid cycle. 

Good luck how ever many babies it turns out you are carrying! Congratulation. :)


----------



## Natnee

I just thought I'd update, I had a scan today, just the 1 in there! But baby is measuring 8 weeks, so I've been put forward 5 days!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Thanks for updating and congratulations :)


----------



## Twinmum87

Congratulations! Have a happy healthy pregnancy!


----------



## lanet

Congrats!! I had crazy high hcg and very dark lines with this one and it's just one boy! I was so scared after my twins last time!


----------

